# Motorhome refurb



## GrannyGoulash (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all - this is my first post - am trying to decide whether to go for leather or fabric for cab seating and lounge area - anyone had any experience of a leather in a motorhome - we have a dog - are there any major disadvantages? Many thanks


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

I think you might find that leather is not leather but a synthetic material designed to look like leather, you don't get many cows that have skin in 50 meter rolls!. We have a dog and our upholstery is cough! leather, and have had no problems infarct it is easier to wipe down when the mutt decides to jump up with muddy paws..

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Had ours redone in leather three years ago. Great job, very pleased. Previously it had been done in faux leather which was falling apart as the shiny bit on the surface crumbled.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't advise myself but recent thread in link below so @Devonboy maybe could help.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20...ewing-motorhome-upholstery-2.html#post2488689

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Granny! - you're probably about 17, right?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have a real leather 3 piece suit, never again.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But why Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> But why Jan?


Where we sit, it cannot be removed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Could you stain the rest to match? - serious question!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Could you stain the rest to match? - serious question!


Have you ever tried to dye wools or cottons that are only a little bit different in colour Jean, it doesn't work and I am sure it would be the same with leather being a natural fibre.
We had a lot of trouble with this suit from the beginning, the leather was not treated properly we believe then the firm we bought it from went bankrupted. :frown2:
We´re used to it now, its a nice shape, tall backs on sofa and chairs, one day when we don't have a cat we will have it recovered.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Can't advise myself but recent thread in link below so @Devonboy maybe could help.
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20...ewing-motorhome-upholstery-2.html#post2488689
> 
> Terry


Yes still happy with our choice of white leather. Would certainly choose leather over fabric any day. If only I could find leather carpets.....................


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I wouldn’t have leather with a dog because their claw marks cannot be removed. 

If I DIDNT have a dog then I would consider it BUT do bear in mind if you use your MH in sunny climes the leather will get very hot. Nasty if you are wearing shorts and/or no shirt and leap into the seat that’s been in the sun!

I have leather in my car and a leather 3 piece suite and love it. 

Andy 

P.S. I don’t have a dawg


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> I wouldn't have leather with a dog because their claw marks cannot be removed.
> 
> If I DIDNT have a dog then I would consider it BUT do bear in mind if you use your MH in sunny climes the leather will get very hot. Nasty if you are wearing shorts and/or no shirt and leap into the seat that's been in the sun!
> 
> ...


Sorry but thats rubbish.
We have 2 dogs , 20kg+. Their " claw marks " ??? Are non existant. 
We live in sunny climes ( Southern France ) . If you leave anything in direct sunlight it will get hot. Its nice and cool to sit on generally and wipes down easily. We also have leather in all our cars.

Our bus was brand new 6 years ago, the seats look exactly the same. I cannot say the same for the removable rugs etc on the floor. If the seating were anything but leather then I imagine it too would be trashed.

Dogs. Leather. Nothing else.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

I wanted a car with leather seats. The missus vetoed that idea immediately.
Reasons given: Too cold in Winter
Too hot and sweaty in Summer.
Bill


----------

